# '67 LeMans Motor Installation



## Robs 67 LeMans (Aug 30, 2010)

Engine is 400 and transmission is 400. Wen installing the motor w/Hooker Super Comp R-4106 headers, the passenger side has 2" clearance but on the drivers side the 4th tube hits the frame when I attempt to bolt it up. Can I reverse the motor mounts? Do I have the correct frame mounts? The tall motor mount is on the driver side, the shorter one is on the passenger side, per on-line this site. Frustration!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've installed a few sets of tubing headers over the years, Hookers, Hedman, and others, and I've always had to modify the drivers side header with a large hammer to get adequate clearance. The passenger side always fits fine.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A tourch helps alot. :cheers


----------



## Robs 67 LeMans (Aug 30, 2010)

*'67 LeMans Header Issues*

Thank you for the info. (How big a tourch? Hahaha!)


Rukee said:


> A tourch helps alot. :cheers


----------



## Robs 67 LeMans (Aug 30, 2010)

*'67 LeMans Header Issues*

It's irritating to spend a lot of money then need a hammer. They should include special tools. (How big? Haha)


Rukee said:


> A tourch helps alot. :cheers





geeteeohguy said:


> I've installed a few sets of tubing headers over the years, Hookers, Hedman, and others, and I've always had to modify the drivers side header with a large hammer to get adequate clearance. The passenger side always fits fine.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Robs 67 LeMans said:


> Thank you for the info. (How big a tourch? Hahaha!)


Big enough to heat the area that's contacting the frame. Then I usually take a pry bar and hammer it inbetween the frame and the pipe. If you heat the pipe it makes it much easier to gain the clearance you need.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My headers leaned on the proportioning valve, I relocated it above the frame. They also hit my column shift linkage and I could only get the car in reverse, I just disconnected the linkage, not the right way, but worked. I think Pontiac headers are generic fit, they fit Trans AMs and everything else. It's crappy, but that's what they do. I couldn't bend my pipes, I just moved everything else. I was thinking of pie cutting the tube, bend it in and reweld it, but I got it to work without doing that.


----------

